# Dark Horse Beasts preping for work



## Ravage (Jun 26, 2010)

Some photos of the Bus Drivers in - what seems to be - Afghanistan.
God speed Dark Angeles, may you deliver your Precious Cargo where they need to be.
Night Stalkers Don't Quit!


----------



## BLACKMags (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh snap there we go ! NSDQ !


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't know who's a dual monitor man, but I got bored the other day with my background.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, seriously, this auto-resize and no obvious option to go to the full resolution is going to put the icing on the cake today.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 27, 2010)

Awsome photo RP!


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 29, 2010)

Those are some pretty good lookin' targets!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2010)

..........What?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> Those are some pretty good lookin' targets!



:uhh::doh:

Might I suggest posting less and lurking more until you get the dynamics of this site?  Your post history is... lacking?

Just a suggestion.  Take it how you see fit.  You already got on Pardus' good side.  LOL

Ravage and RP, great pics!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 30, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> Those are some pretty good lookin' targets!


 
Yes you are.  Enjoy your 7 day banning.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 30, 2010)

Jako,   Itla ibn hanzeer.    It is not even a effin joke.


BTW, great photos.     Always enjoyed riding in those things.  They are only Number 2 to the Warthog.


----------



## ovicidal01 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ravage said:


> ..........What?


 
x2  

... yea man... wtf?

on a side note... The child in me wishes those Chinooks could transform... Bad ass piece of machinery.

Great pics Ravage, RP!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 30, 2010)

ovicidal01 said:


> x2
> 
> ... yea man... wtf?
> 
> ...


 

Brings back some good and not so good memories.   When they came into a hot LZ, they would come in high and cork screw almost straight down.  You could see the ground from the port hole.  My helmet seemed to have gained 100 pounds.   Other time, I was almost left behind.   Chinook came in, so you hunker down, when the pilot was down, he would back off on the rotors.   That was the sign to move and get on board.   This time the rotors where going full force for what seemed like a long time,  I looked around, and noticed the Chinook front wheels where dangling out in space, rear wheels on the ground, and I was the only one that was not boarding.  The last Marine next to me, was stepping on the rear ramp as I made my move.   They sure beat walking.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably a lot of noise too....


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> Those are some pretty good lookin' targets!



EPIC FAIL


----------



## Doc P (Jul 2, 2010)

Great pictures!!  I always enjoyed smelling like JP8 and hydraulic fluid after every mission...I miss those days!


----------



## Hook160 (Jul 3, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> Brings back some good and not so good memories.   When they came into a hot LZ, they would come in high and cork screw almost straight down.  You could see the ground from the port hole.  My helmet seemed to have gained 100 pounds.   Other time, I was almost left behind.   Chinook came in, so you hunker down, when the pilot was down, he would back off on the rotors.   That was the sign to move and get on board.   This time the rotors where going full force for what seemed like a long time,  I looked around, and noticed the Chinook front wheels where dangling out in space, rear wheels on the ground, and I was the only one that was not boarding.  The last Marine next to me, was stepping on the rear ramp as I made my move.   They sure beat walking.


 
What do you mean by corkscrewing straight down?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 3, 2010)

back when hollis rode them they probably didnt do nap of earth as much.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 3, 2010)

Hook160 said:


> What do you mean by corkscrewing straight down?


 
I don't know the fly boys terms,  Rather than dropping straight down like a rock would, they would come straight down in a circular path, Like the shape of a cork screw.  Very tight turn, bird spirally down at a steep angle.  You can google it, there are other description on the net,  I could not find a photo.    The bird would lean over almost on it side.  I noticed it is even used by Fixed wing for a rapid descent.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 3, 2010)

Hook160 said:


> What do you mean by corkscrewing straight down?


 
Have ye never watched a helo land boy-o? Even this civvie got it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL...  Hook's an unconfirmed Nightstalker... I think the combat descents like that aren't used very often anymore.  Never did them that way when I was in, anyway.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jul 5, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> Those are some pretty good lookin' targets!


 
After your ban, feel free to not come back to this site.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 5, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> ... Rather than dropping straight down like a rock would, they would come straight down in a circular path, Like the shape of a cork screw.  Very tight turn, bird spirally down at a steep angle...


 
Wouldn't it be around this time the crew gave out paper bags?


----------



## Sgt Sisneroz68f20 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Cork screw?*

As I recall they (Pilots)would flare up and rock the Acft. back. By the time they rocked it back the fast ropes were already on the ground and the customers were being inserted. Pretty Awesome. Still makes the hair on my arms stand up. Not to mention the extractions. -WOW-   NSDQ!!!


----------



## Hook160 (Jul 23, 2010)

Having crewed Chinooks for 6 years, I`ve seen plenty of them land. The reason I asked the question is because I`ve never seen a landing as he described, and I wanted to be sure I understood what he meant. All the landings I`ve been in, or seen, have been straight down with no, or very little turning.

Edit: I was replying to Hoosierannie asking me if I`ve ever seen a helicopter land, but I didn`t hit the "quote" button apparently.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sgt Sisneroz68f20 said:


> As I recall they (Pilots)would flare up and rock the Acft. back. By the time they rocked it back the fast ropes were already on the ground and the customers were being inserted. Pretty Awesome. Still makes the hair on my arms stand up. Not to mention the extractions. -WOW-   NSDQ!!!


 
This was my experience with the 160th when I flew with them.

On a side note I got some pretty good footage of some guys fast roping out of a 160th Chinook maybe some day i will be less lazy and put it up


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 23, 2010)

I was wondering if my memory was correct.   Bob just called me (The Troll and LL knows him) he is a retired SgtMaj (29 years in the Corps).  He was in RVN a year before me.  I asked him about it,  he said, yep that is the way they come in, especially if Arty is pounding the ground.  Over time, I hate to admit it, but the memory cells start playing games.


----------



## Hook160 (Jul 26, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> I was wondering if my memory was correct.   Bob just called me (The Troll and LL knows him) he is a retired SgtMaj (29 years in the Corps).  He was in RVN a year before me.  I asked him about it,  he said, yep that is the way they come in, especially if Arty is pounding the ground.  Over time, I hate to admit it, but the memory cells start playing games.


 
I know what you mean now Hollis. You`re referring to a coordinated, nose low continuous 360 degree descending turn. I kept picturing an aircraft spinning on it`s vertival axis and dropping out of the sky.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2010)

Hook160 said:


> I know what you mean now Hollis. You`re referring to a coordinated, nose low continuous 360 degree descending turn. I kept picturing an aircraft spinning on it`s vertival axis and dropping out of the sky.


 
We called that descent the tilt-a whirl, or the puke machine...  for good reason...  I preferred NOE and nose flair so you could just fall out onto the ground...


----------

